# Humana rejecting injection billing



## Elleflem (Jun 15, 2018)

I keep getting claims rejected from Humana on injections.  The error message is 2400 SUB-ELEMENT SV101-07 IS USED.

I am added line note information including the name of the medication, the NDC code and the number of units.  What else do I need to add?  

Thank you!

Ellen Fleming, CPC, CMA


----------



## liloe517 (Jun 15, 2018)

Does the code you are using need an anatomical modifier? I have found that Humana is requiring them.


----------



## Elleflem (Jun 15, 2018)

liloe517 said:


> Does the code you are using need an anatomical modifier? I have found that Humana is requiring them.



It is denying for Decadron, Kenalog, all injectable medications.


----------



## liloe517 (Jun 26, 2018)

Do you have the drug code indicated on your claim?


----------



## madgejones10 (Jul 11, 2018)

*Humana denying 20610*

Humana now denying CPT 20610 for diagnosis of shoulder and knee arthritis.  Any claim that traditional Medicare would pay, Humana is now denying!  Anyone know what Humana is up to now?  I am so disgusted.


----------



## DeBillingTater (Jul 16, 2018)

[deleted]


----------



## Abirami1 (Sep 15, 2022)

I keep getting claims rejected from Humana on injections. The error message is 2400 SUB-ELEMENT SV101-07 IS USED.


----------

